# Sapphire X1650 Pro 256 MB



## W1zzard (Nov 5, 2006)

If you are looking for a cheap video card that will keep you running until Windows Vista and DirectX 10 are out you may want to look at the Sapphire X1650 Pro. The card will run most games on high details at 1024x768 without taking a sweat. It comes equipped with fast GDDR3 memory and the fan is temperature controlled to keep the noise levels down.

*Show full review*


----------



## RickyG512 (Nov 26, 2006)

nice review

but i didnt see any x1600 pro numbers so couldnt compare and no overclocked benchmarks to how much faster it would make it, one test would be enough after OC


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 26, 2006)

Very informative and relative to me, I would like to manage to get the 823mhz out of the memory, I can get 760 (so far)

Totally agree with the "get this and wait for dx10"


----------



## ktr (Nov 28, 2006)

better off with a x850pro, but you wont have sm3.0...


----------



## Kinkin (Nov 28, 2006)

Great topic guy
I think this card is inferior to a Ati X850 XT right?


----------

